# Vinga!



## RIU

Hola, 

M'ha sobtat, tot i escrivint en un arxiu word que el corrector em ressalti la paraula *vinga. *

Buscant-ho una mica veig que sembla no ser normatiu, no obstant, cecant a WR, per exemple, la fem servir a tort i a dret. 

Que en sabeu d'això? La feu servir habitualment? L'escriviu?

Recordo aquella canço de La Trinca, en que arriben...


----------



## Mei

Jo la faig servir... és més fa temps quan jugava a hoquei herba la dèia molt per animar l'equip "Vinga Línia!!" (Línia 22 HC ) Molta gent la fa servir. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## dafne.ne

Jo ho faig servir molt. Ex. "_vinga, va nois que és molt tard!_"    Aquesta manera de dir-ho (vinga va) encara deu ser més incorrecte, doncs no hi poso la coma quan ho dic.
A Sofcatalà.org, donen "vinga" com a correcte.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Volia comentar que _vinga_ és la tercera persona del subjuntiu present del verb _venir_, típica de la parla de València. Potser se me'n va l'olla, però i si ve d'adreçar-se de vostè amb el verb venir en català de València?


----------



## ampurdan

El valencià ha conservat més la conjugació clàssica en les desinències en -e i en -a del present de subjuntiu i assimilats, és cert, però no cal recórrer al vostè, perquè és més antic:

*"16. *Vinga!: *a) *Es diu per demanar  una cosa que es desitja tenir tot seguit; cast. _venga. _Vinga prest l'argent, | dexau les paraules, text del segle  XVI (ap. Cançon. Satír. 305). Vinga un petó, i adéu,  Massó Croq. 50. (...).—*b)  *Es diu seguit d'un verb en infinitiu, per indicar el caràcter apressat,  insistent o durador de l'acció. Allavores s'ajupia, y vinga  cavar ab cuydado, vinga aixecar la crosta de terra ab suavitat... fins que  apareixia el sospirat tresor, Casellas Sots (...)—*c) *Es diu seguit  de substantiu, per indicar la repetició o persistència de l'objecte que aquest  indica. Vengan salas y corredors y sales y corredors!,  Alcover Rond. i, 100." (_Diccionari català-valencià-balear_, Alcover-Moll).


----------



## RIU

Moltes gràcies a tots per les aclaracions.


----------



## Cecilio

Els diccionaris i correctors de català de Word for Windows no recullen les terminacions verbals catalanes, de manera que les dóna com a error per norma. Jo el que faig és usar l'opció d'afegir aquestes paraules al diccionari, i així vaig enriquint-lo. Però vaja, a pesar d'aquests problemes s'ha de reconéixer que aquestes eines de correcció de textos són una meravella.


----------



## ernest_

Cecilio said:


> Els diccionaris i correctors de català de Word for Windows no recullen les terminacions verbals catalanes, de manera que les dóna com a error per norma. Jo el que faig és usar l'opció d'afegir aquestes paraules al diccionari, i així vaig enriquint-lo. Però vaja, a pesar d'aquests problemes s'ha de reconéixer que aquestes eines de correcció de textos són una meravella.



Això és un defecte del Windows. Amb Linux el diccionari català inclou les formes valencianes, i no només funciona amb el "Word" sinó amb tots els programes, ara mateix escrivint això em ressalta les paraules incorrectes, entre les quals no hi ha "vinga".


----------



## Cecilio

ernest_ said:


> Això és un defecte del Windows. Amb Linux el diccionari català inclou les formes valencianes, i no només funciona amb el "Word" sinó amb tots els programes, ara mateix escrivint això em ressalta les paraules incorrectes, entre les quals no hi ha "vinga".



És bo saber-ho.


----------

